# Do tiels have a nippy stage?



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Just lately Mica has been nippy with me. Not biting, not that at all. Where she used to just taste, now there is a little pinch to it.

I think she is trying to get my attention. She will do this when she's sitting on my shoulder while I watch TV and she will pinch/bite my neck.

I usually just shrug my shoulder to stop her. I don't want her to get negative reinforcement from anything I do. But she won't stop!

She will do this on my neck, my finger, anything in her reach. And it's not a bite, that I'm sure of. Just using too much force or something.

Is this just a faze I should ignore...and try not to get pinched too much?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Male tiels will go through a nippy stage (their hormones get high and long nights usually works to lessen the attitude). I'd try to discourage it so that she knows she's hurting you (she may not realize she's nipping that hard) and see if you can get to the bottom of why she's doing it.


----------



## BrotherTiel (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm having a similar issue with my 'tiel. He used to be so cuddly with me, but now he attacks my nose if it's anywhere near him, so we don't nuzzle. He also used to walk around on my chest and won't anymore. He recently learned to fly after his clipped wings grew back in, so is this just a phase? Will he ever be as comfortable and affectionate again? I really don't want to clip his wings, I'm so proud of him, and it's easier letting him have his independence.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

She is only 7 months old. She could be a he but she doesn't really do boy behavior like Kona does so that's why I still am thinking she is a she. 
It's not like an attack....she is tasting or checking me out but using a bit too much muscle 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

My cockatiel does the same thing. It started out with test bites, then he gradually started biting harder. He's obsessed with chewing on fingers. He also tries to pick off freckles. I can't wear my favorite shirts when I have him on my shoulder because he'll start chewing holes in them. I hope it's just a phase because he's young and it's spring. >.<


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes they can bite. My best guess is it's hormones or perhaps test bites getting harder? I've never had a hen before, so I don't know much about their behavior. Have you had her sexed?


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

My female nips occasionally--not a bite per se as she's not trying to hurt me, but definitely harder than a nibble. Usually it's when she's frustrated that I'm not paying her enough attention, although she also does it when she's trying to preen my freckles off my face.

It's definitely different behavior from males' hormonal nipping--Denali's currently going through that .


----------



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

I've had some nippy bird issues lately too, but he seems too young for it to be hormonal. He's only 3 or 4 months.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Mica is 7 months so I guess it could be hormones...but i think it's a behavior to get my attention. If I keep talking to her or sing to her she is fine. The second I stop he will either nudge my face or bite.

She really started to chomp down today, so the minute that started I put her back on top of the cage and left the room. I hope that is what I was supposed to do.


----------



## Fifi28 (May 19, 2013)

That is strange, my teil went through the exact same at the same age but he was a boy and out it down to spring and hormones.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

sadie's going through that stage now to everyone except for her daddy.
she was always a mummy's girl (she would literally want nothing to do with my fiance) and then we got archie and bam! she was obsessed with her daddy. 

i think it's a combination of things: jealousy towards archie (even though i spend the same amount of time with both of them), her getting older and a little hormonal and therefore flocking toward a male, and also me having to towel her and tend to her bloody wing all the time (it's still happening! - she knocked the only long blood feather out just yesterday and bled EVERYWHERE!)

archie on the other hand, he's a good boy and prefers to lick my fingers haha.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

My Cara actually figured out that when he wants attention if I'm busy that sticking that razor sharp hook he calls a beak into my ear gets him undevided attention almost instantly.

I've been working hard to break him of that but they are masters at reading us. 
They know EXACTLY what makes us tick I think.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Dearblythe - how old is Sadie? We are having feather problems too. Mica just can't have any for too long before she flips out and knocks them out and bleeds all over the place.  She has flights on only one side and her one and only long tail feather broke yesterday so back to stumpy butt.


----------

